# Lost 4 years no claims bonus getting pebble chip fixed on Windscreen



## Luckycharm (24 Dec 2008)

During the summer Autoglass were heavily advertising get your chips fixed on your windscreen. Anyhow I had a chip for about 2 years not too big and not spreading. I was at the shopping centre one day and happened to just park beside an Autoglass marquee. I got talking to the guy and asked how much it was he said the insurance companies cover this as part of your policy.
It was only a little enough chip so said will get it done. It took about 15 mins and thought nothing more of it. 
Anyhow get my insurance quote for next year in today and see I have lost nearly 5 years no claim bonuses because of getting this chip fixed cost €125 (which is pretty extortionate). Anyhow now my insurance is much higher this year!! Probally my own naviety but if I had known this was going to count as a full claim then I would not have got it done. 
Has anyone else had this experience, Can I pay the €125 and get back my 5 years no claim discount- I am fuming!! Losing my no claim discount for something so Trivial!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

That's shameful treatment.

Any chance of naming the company who stooped so low?


----------



## Luckycharm (24 Dec 2008)

Am I allowed name them?
I just found my policy - I upgraded my car during the year and obviously my premium went up which I paid. Anyway in Section 2 - under glass breakage it says - broken or damaged windscreen, windows or sunroof glass- it says Covered. 
This would mean I am covered would it not and I should not lose my No claims bonus? I tried to ring them but they are closed for Xmas so cannot speak to them till monday.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

I can't see why not?
It has often been said here .... name and shame.

As an aside .... FBD Insurance .... I've had insurance with them over the years but these last few years their premia have gone through the roof. My brother in law had commercial insurance with them last year. This year he doesn't ... the premium went through the roof. A friend working with FBD told them that head office has issued the order for insurance premia to be increased ..... FBD priced themselves out of the market ..... one could be so devious to argue that it was a calculated move to have 'proof' that they needed to shut down many of their offices around the country.

All you are doing is stating fact .... name and shame the company involved.


----------



## wheeler (24 Dec 2008)

I don't understand this... my house insurance policy is with FBD and is just about the same (a little cheaper) that what it was last year.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

wheeler said:


> I don't understand this... my house insurance policy is with FBD and is just about the same (a little cheaper) that what it was last year.



I'm referring to commercial vehicle insurance.

Over the years I've found FBD to be very reasonable for both car and house insurance but lately I have found others to be more competitive.

FBD's Commercial insurance premia prices have rocketed. I have two vehicles .. one personal and one commercial insurance .... I couldn't get FBD to give me a quote anywhere near the final prices I paid. Both policies fall due for renewal at different times and both times I give FBD a call. My policies are with two different companies .... and for much less than what FBD quoted me.

My house insurance is with FBD .... up for renewal in February ...... I will stay with them if they give the best price. If not they'll lose that from me as well.


----------



## Ciadan (24 Dec 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> Anyway in Section 2 - under glass breakage it says - broken or damaged windscreen, windows or sunroof glass- it says Covered.
> This would mean I am covered would it not and I should not lose my No claims bonus? I tried to ring them but they are closed for Xmas so cannot speak to them till monday.



Definately ring them after Christmas! Or maybe email them. This shouldn't have affected your NCB.


----------



## Luckycharm (24 Dec 2008)

It is Axa. I have no claims discount cover - it says years since last claim 0 years so this basically limits me being able to change company. I had a cheap car robbed and burnt out in Feb 04 - payout €1700 which is down as a claim which is fair enough. I have been driving over 15 years have 0 points and (touchwood) have not even had a bump/accident so annoyed at losing no claims over something so small.


----------



## shesells (24 Dec 2008)

Did you get the chip repaired yourself or did you ring their windscreen repair number. If you did it yourself then I can possibly understand why they've penalized you. 

As an aside I left Axa last year after they totally screwed me over following an accident with another Axa covered driver. I will pay more for other companies before I ever give them a cent again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Dec 2008)

Did you definitely have windscreen cover?  In some cases it can be an optional extra in which instance you may have claimed on the comprehensive section of your policy or you may well have the extra cover and they have made a mistake somewhere along the line.

You can always return the €125 and have your bonus reinstated especially in light of the fact that the effect of losing  your bonus was not explained to you.


----------



## twofor1 (24 Dec 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> Has anyone else had this experience, Can I pay the €125 and get back my 5 years no claim discount- I am fuming!! Losing my no claim discount for something so Trivial!!



Have a look at reimbursing claims here;

http://www.axa.ie/claimsguide.html#reimbursing


----------



## mathepac (25 Dec 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> ... Anyhow I had a chip for about 2 years not too big and not spreading...


 A claim two years after the event? That's a bit rich, even if it is an insurance company.


Luckycharm said:


> ... I was at the shopping centre one day and happened to just park beside an Autoglass marquee. I got talking to the guy and asked how much it was he said the insurance companies cover this as part of your policy.
> ...


So rather than process a claim through your insurance company, you took the word of an Autoglass technician / salesman? A strange way to process a claim, IMHO.

I've had work like this done, without effecting my NCB, by contacting my insurers first


----------



## monascribe18 (25 Dec 2008)

you can pay a premium to protect your no claims policy its around £20 in the north


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Dec 2008)

There'd be a difference between windscreen damage being covered generally (like in your case) and it being covered and a claim not affecting your NCB.  A lot of comprehensive policies (judging from my ring around for my insurance last year) include windscreen cover AND a claim won't affect your NCB.  Other policies exclude damage to windscreens altogether.  And then there's the middle ground - windscreen damage is covered but a claim does affect the NCB.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Dec 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> Am I allowed name them?
> I just found my policy - I upgraded my car during the year and obviously my premium went up which I paid. Anyway in Section 2 - under glass breakage it says - broken or damaged windscreen, windows or sunroof glass- it says Covered.
> This would mean I am covered would it not and I should not lose my No claims bonus? I tried to ring them but they are closed for Xmas so cannot speak to them till monday.


 
Theres only one thing you need to check. 

Do you have a *protected no claims* for windscreen repair. 

Can prove the guy in autoglass said what he did?

All policies are different. You should be more aware of whats in it.


----------

